# Mr. T.



## Reformingstudent (Jul 29, 2008)

[video=youtube;0bUxi_Eo6fU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0bUxi_Eo6fU[/video]


----------



## Josiah (Jul 29, 2008)

Reformingstudent said:


> YouTube - Speedwalker



 

reminds me of this

[video=youtube;dhEQ3Cz2uL0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dhEQ3Cz2uL0&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Poimen (Jul 29, 2008)

Is Malibu a man or a lion? Check out that mane!


----------



## Reformingstudent (Jul 30, 2008)

[video=youtube;51Dva5epYLY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=51Dva5epYLY[/video]


----------



## Calvin'scuz (Jul 30, 2008)

I Loves it when a plan come together.

Grrrrrrrr......


----------

